# Can anyone identify this foreign medal?



## slayer/raptor (15 Mar 2012)

Does anyone know what foreign medal this is?  To the left of Lgen Beare's CD.


----------



## ModlrMike (15 Mar 2012)

Alberta Centennial Medal. Unless there's been a change that I'm unaware of... hardly foreign.


* I have one too, so I know what it looks like first hand.


----------



## slayer/raptor (15 Mar 2012)

Roger thanks, I wrongfully assumed that it was foreign since I had never seen in a H & A chart.


----------

